# Lower unit water leak....



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Rob I want to say that is normal? Hopefully someone will chime in did you figure out your alignment issue?


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

ADicus said:


> Rob I want to say that is normal? Hopefully someone will chime in did you figure out your alignment issue?


Yes, alignment issue has been solved. Just needed to clear my head, look at the parts and once I did that the problems solved pretty quick. Just wasn't getting proper alignment between the shift shaft and coupler.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome! I want to say the water running out the front of the unit is normal as long as you have a good stream out the discharge there is just excess water leaving the case?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Some engines dump water through the exhaust channels in the midsection to quiet the exhaust. If your engine is not one of those, and it does not normally do that, I would guess its coming from where the water riser tube joins into the engine. Looks like the water is running down the front side of the mid section and draining out the lowest point/hole at the top of your lower unit. Check the O-ring/grommet and the fit at the top of your riser tubes. Usually if something is wrong at the actual water pump, it will suck air in, not dump a bunch of water.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Update on this....I dropped the boat in a local lake last night for a test. When on the water it doesn't look like water is leaking from this area. Actually, the area is pretty much under water when the boat is running or at rest. 
The impeller pumped fine and the motor peed well, no overheat alarms and seemed to be running strong.
So...I am starting to think this may be OK.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

I had a similar issue on a different motor on a boat I was about to buy (2005 merc 60 hp 2 stoke) it was dumping water out of the top of the lower unit.
We brought it in to a merc tech and he took the lower unit off and added a 1/2 thick rubber washer to the top of the water pump on the upright tube and suggested the last water pump changer had forgotten to replace it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Mine E-Tec does this as well. I've never noticed if it does it on the water. Running on a hose puts much more pressure through the system compared to on the water, so that could be a factor.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Coconut, I was thinking the same thing. On the water, the area where the leak takes place is actually submerged so I cant imaging that would be an issue if water can flow in and out. 
Also, it seems to be peeing water fine now, so I would think it would not be a worry of overheating.


----------

